# Question about IBS Audio Programme 100



## Cassiopeia (Jul 18, 2012)

Dear all,I will try to make it as short as possible. I had numerous (!) allergies for about 2 years (2007-2008), resulting in great weight loss. They even had to remove my gall bladder due to that (gall stones). After that surgery I got a syndrome, something called "gall acid loss syndrome" (sorry if this is the incorrect term, I am not a native English speaker!) which resulted in D after almost every meal. After a few months doctors found out what was wrong and I got medication that helped, but at that point I already had too many bad experiences. That's when I started having panic attacks, fearing I might get D while I was at uni, on the train, etc. I then went to see a psychologist who did hypnotherapy with me and it worked great.Now, in 2012 I have experienced increasing nervousness over the last few months. Situations are when I have to wait somewhere (e.g. at the doctors) and especially when I have the feeling that I "have to" be somewhere/stay somewhere for a certain time, e.g. meeting my tutor at uni, being at the hairdresser. I get panicky then and do feel the urge to go to the toilet, in bad cases it results in D. I am now considering to buy the IBS Audio Programm 100. However I am wondering whether this would still work for me even though I don't really have the IBS syndrome as a whole? It is just the mind-gut aspect I have. Do you think it would still help me?I am actually from Germany, so I cant really go back to my psychologist because she is in Germany and I am living in the UK. Still, I don't want this to get worse, so I want to do something about it and actually the IBS Audio Programme sounds good.Thanks for reading this!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh I would think it would help you! But that's me. I am sure Marilyn will pop in here and give you her thinking on this too.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Casseopeia and welcome~Yes, I do think the IBS Audio Programme would be helpful for the very thing you mention - in fact, the fear of not being near bathrooms, of having to travel, be at appointments and having D or feeling of having to go, is very common in IBS and is discussed specifically in this program - just as you have described. It is a 5 session program done over the course of 100 days - some folks repeat the program to get greater benefit, others see relief within the 100 days.You can find out more info about it in the links below and at healthyaudio.com - feel free to ask me any questions, or go to the contact page on that site as well. There is free support included along the way if you need it!The IBS Audio Program is extremely helpful in breaking the mind-gut connection in IBS as well as reducing or eliminating symptoms - There IS hope, definitely consider it - we have many stories like yours of people who have been able to overcome just what you mention. And we do have folks from Germany who have used the program successfully too!







All the best to you... take care. Again, feel free to ask me any questions - always happy to help!


----------

